# What's drugs used on a sucessful frozen transfer



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey ladies can you tell me what drugs were used on your frozen transfer please. My clinic will be using estrofem, progesterone pessaries and injections, also prednol and clexane xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

My clinic used cylogest pesseries, progynova, Evorel patches - successful transfer for us x


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi betty
Thanks for replying, your protocol isn't to different to mine. I've had a sucessful fresh cycle but never had a fet so feel nervous. Praying it all works out. Was this your first fet? Xx


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

It depends on the cause of your infertility TBH 

I had a successful natural frozen transfer of a PGS-normal embryo with zero drugs (except some cyclogest suppositories for a few weeks afterwards, and clexane) and am now 32 weeks pregnant. We believe my infertility is down to an unknown autoimmune/inflammatory condition exacerbated by age.


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Londonwriter said:


> It depends on the cause of your infertility TBH
> 
> I had a successful natural frozen transfer of a PGS-normal embryo with zero drugs (except some cyclogest suppositories for a few weeks afterwards, and clexane) and am now 32 weeks pregnant. We believe my infertility is down to an unknown autoimmune/inflammatory condition exacerbated by age.


 congrats hun, hope your doing well. I'm a unknown infertility case so don't know why I never fell pregnant naturally. I will be on a medicated cycle and clinic keep saying not to worry, its new to me the fet so I can't help make sure I'm doing all I can to have a sucessful cycle xx


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Roxy29 said:


> congrats hun, hope your doing well. I'm a unknown infertility case so don't know why I never fell pregnant naturally. I will be on a medicated cycle and clinic keep saying not to worry, its new to me the fet so I can't help make sure I'm doing all I can to have a sucessful cycle xx


Thanks  I'm officially unexplained as well because undiagnosed autoimmune disease isn't seen as an evidence-based cause of infertility  Looking at your profile, I wouldn't worry too much about the specific drugs as it looks like you may have an egg or sperm quality issue, and it's just about finding the right embryo 

Just to compare, I'm 39 (so have declining egg quality due to age) and got 12 eggs, 7 mature, all 7 reached blastocyst stage and 6 were of sufficient quality for freezing. It turned out that only one was PGS normal (i.e. had the right number of chromosomes to become a baby), but - up until that point - I looked to have incredible fertility for my age. I suspect that, with noticeable embryo fragmentation and so few embryos reaching blast stage, you had an embryo arresting after transfer and before your OTD first time around. You definitely have healthy embryos, as you've had your little girl, so it's just a matter of finding another one 

Most clinics offer medicated FETs because it's easier to schedule for the clinic and easier for the patient (you don't need daily scans around ovulation). I was offered a medicated FET despite having a natural BFP for my DS, but - as it turned out - I was (very) allergic to synthetic oestrogen. As it turns out, I didn't need a medicated FET - I just needed a chromosomally-normal embryo while my immune problem was being treated. I was also infertile for three years before I had my DS - he was born when I was 36.

So keep hopeful and don't worry too much about the specific drugs


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Londonwriter said:


> It depends on the cause of your infertility TBH
> 
> I had a successful natural frozen transfer of a PGS-normal embryo with zero drugs (except some cyclogest suppositories for a few weeks afterwards, and clexane) and am now 32 weeks pregnant. We believe my infertility is down to an unknown autoimmune/inflammatory condition exacerbated by age.


 congrats hun, hope your doing well. I'm a unknown infertility case so don't know why I never fell pregnant naturally. I will be on a medicated cycle and clinic keep saying not to worry, its new to me the fet so I can't help make sure I'm doing all I can to have a sucessful cycle xx


Londonwriter said:


> Roxy29 said:
> 
> 
> > congrats hun, hope your doing well. I'm a unknown infertility case so don't know why I never fell pregnant naturally. I will be on a medicated cycle and clinic keep saying not to worry, its new to me the fet so I can't help make sure I'm doing all I can to have a sucessful cycle xx
> ...


 your right hun I need to stop over thinking, I also believe that I have some issues with embryos, hence why I have e a good amount but always left with one at the end. Sounds like you have a good amount to, its such a scary road ivf. Thankyou for reassuring me. Need some positivity xxx


----------

